# Their new birth date



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

_out of the mouths of babes_....


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Tears...very beautiful.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Very touching!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

How beautiful! You have a very wise son.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

A beautiful thought that many of us will pass on to others. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

WOW...what a wonderful way of looking at things...you should be very proud of your son.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

My children never cease to amaze me with their thoughtful outlook on life, their generosity and their sincere faith in people. I AM proud of them and humbled too.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

gave me chills....


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Saints' feast days were always the day the person died--or as your son says was born to God.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

What a beautiful concept. A child's insight has always amazed me. We so often worry how a child might react to the death of a loved one or a beloved pet, then they some how look at it in a special way. I find it comforting as well.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Your son*

Your son is wise beyond his years, and yes I was taught the same thing in Catholic School.


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

WOW 
I think we should all think like children sometimes
as adults we over think so many things 
I shall always remember this
instead of thinking of the dates of when people died as the day we lost them think of it as the day that God gained them 
thank you so much for posting this xx


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

That is so sweet and beautiful, little minds are amazing.


----------

